# Fishfinder GPS help and opinions



## BassHunter0123 (Jul 14, 2009)

I just purchased a 1997 stratos 282.....im thinking about upgrading my fishfinder on the dash........it currently has the original lowrance and an Apelco 230 fishfinder/chartplotter that i have no idea how to use. i believe its prolly close to 10 years old...i just want some opinions on what kind of new one to purchase....im not looking to spend a ton of money just something to get the job done....also would the sonar i currently have work for a new one i got or would i have to run new wires and possibly drill new hols in the fiberglass to mount the sonar.. i would appreciate any feedback


----------



## BassHunter0123 (Jul 14, 2009)

anyone have anything for me?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

If you bought new depth finders your going to have to run new wires. Most transducer wiring is unit specific. I use a lowrance 522c, which is a sonar gps combo. It's a few years old and discontinued, but they make comparable models in the same price range of $650. It's a 5 in. Color screen and accepts mapping cards. It's a good unit for the money. Also humminbird and eagle make alot of affordable units. There's so many units out there you can basically pick and choose what you feel your needs are and what you can afford to spend. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

